# Hey Plowmeister, which front axle?



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

To Plowmeister,

Which front axle are you running in your TJ? I just blew out the U-Joint knuckle on the DS front axle of my Dana 30 in the Cherokee The newly installed (November) U-joint is toast. Shrapnel everywhere:realmad: I need to replace the stub axle and long axle, so I'm thinking of doing both sides with Alloy USA replacements for added strength. What do you think?

Right now, I'm running 2WD. I removed both long axles & U-joints from the front and plugged the axle tubes to keep crud out. Seems to work OK. I don't want to "upgrade" the axle to a D44 or other, because it would be too much down time/fabrication time. Pluss, I just installed the Aussie Locker and want to keep it.

Fran


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

What are you doing to it I have the same F U-joints and so does a 1976 F150! 
ether you dont regular check your F end so you didn't see they where going bad, your an animal that likes the skinny peddle, or you got cheep U-joints. Go to http://www.elias4wdcenter.com/ Lou is a good honest person to deal with. Order the chrome molly axles. After 20 years with stock F axles I went with them. Spend the money for the US made ones. I got the imported ones and had to grind off the excess metal on the ears. That will move the weakest link to the spider gears inside the dif. wait till you see how expensive they are to replace (when the spider gears go you can plan on getting EVERYTHING replace, new spider gears, new ring gear, new locker.
I got a wheel bearing from AutoZone that lasted 31 days.

How did you plug the tube? And I hope you have the stub axles in to hold the wheel bearing together.


----------

